# most horrible thing ever :(



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

well i just woke up to the worst thing ever. my tads were getting too cold, so i put them in a heated set up, and at some point during the night, my heater malfunctioned and killed all my tads. i lost the only three borja ridges i had before my male died, and a bunch of other tads  super awful. i had about 6 that were just days from coming out of the water, including my borja ridges.


i know what i wont be doing ever again


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh wow that is terrible! Im really sorry for the loss. Do you know how your heater malfunctioned?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh no...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh that sucks! So sorry. Unfortunately fish tanks heaters are infamous for sticking on and baking the tank. I once lost several thousand dollars worth of rare African Cichlids due to a malfunction. The few that pulled through were sterile after that.
You can run a heater on an external thermostat for extra protection. I use Ranco Electronic Temperature Controllers on my frogroom and used to use them on all of my reef systems. ETC Supply


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

what heat element / control were you using?!?


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

i might have to look into a thermostat  i think that it was a petco brand heater of some kind, i threw it away already so im not sure.


jamie


----------



## jsb (Dec 19, 2011)

This is a sad post to read, sorry for you loss.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, that really sucks. I have never trusted those things. If I had 3 borja ridge tads, I would give them to you, but alas, I don't even keep vents  I'm sure someone here could help you out.


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks guys  i cant imagine what those poor tads went through.. im going to have to post a wanted ad to see if i can find another male or some tads i can raise up.

jamie


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Jaime,
Sorry to hear about this. I hope you find replacements and never have this problem again.


----------



## Asael (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

sorry to hear that.


----------



## john253 (May 8, 2011)

sorry to hear..i would for sure invest in a thermostat you can find pretty good prices on them on marinedepot.com i use thermostats on my reeftanks as i have had the heater sticking problems as well


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks everyone  i dont plan on ever using one of those heaters again with out a thermostat, dont want a repeat of this 


jamie


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Devastating. Sorry to hear of your losses.


----------



## Dave II (Dec 18, 2011)

That sucks, I sorry to hear that! Heaters are trash always run a controller with them.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Space heaters to warm a room are always much safer than trying to heat a small space, I prefer the warm oil heaters that look like little registers.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

sorry to hear that My frog room is just too big to warm it only with a room heater untill the right temperature, and I have to use several aquarium heaters as well..I've used them for many years and they always worked fine, but hearing that makes me feel maybe not so confident..was it old or new bought?

greetings,


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

it was a newer one, maybe a few months old...


jamie


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

well im going to make sure i dont use aquarium heater for my set up.
sorry for your loss...
Larry


----------



## Harley684 (Jan 22, 2012)

*reply 786*

OP I can't seem to pm you. 

_______________ 
Found it as a good reference, check it out if you need direction: medical career list


----------

